# Hello from Italy



## William R (May 19, 2021)

Good evening Brothers, I am very glad to have found this forum!

I'm from Padova, Italy.

I became an apprentice in 2013 when I was 27 years old. I'm grand son and son of Brothers and I grew up free!
Nowaday I'm a Master Mason and Master of Cerimonies in Giuseppe Jappelli Lodge N° 1462 of the Grande Oriente d'Italia.

Before Covid I was deepening York Rite and Scottish Rite in order to understand wich my way will be...of course every thought has been stopped...

I've found this forum looking for lodges in Dubai becouse I travel a lot for my work (56 flights in 2019) and I usually try to meet brothers for the pleasure of a talk...

Well, thanks for have accepted me here! I will be in Dubai next week, so I will start to lurke  (joking) when I will be back!

TFA
William .:


----------



## Winter (May 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. Grand Orient of Italy is in one of those grey areas. Regular but Unrecognized. Unless that's changed. Good luck in Dubai. No Lodges there. UAE isn't a friend of the Craft. Though what the actual climate is, I couldn't say.  I have heard everything from "they don't really care" to "make sure you aren't traveling with Masonic symbols and keep your tattoos covered. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSigMason (May 19, 2021)

Greetings and welcome Brother. I visited Garibaldi Lodge in Florence when I visited in 2011; the Italian Brothers were very hospitable and I look to the day that I can visit again. I travel a lot for work as well, but mainly within the US.


----------



## William R (May 20, 2021)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum. Grand Orient of Italy is in one of those grey areas. Regular but Unrecognized. Unless that's changed.



It is not changed yet, but we hope to re-obtain recognition soon as before 90s
The events that made us lose our official recognition are very particular but I believe, also given the behavior of those who caused this, that they will soon be reviewed.
Fortunately, despite this we have excellent relationships with many Grand Lodges!
Thanks for the tip of UAE, I will not be recognized


----------



## William R (May 20, 2021)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome Brother. I visited Garibaldi Lodge in Florence when I visited in 2011; the Italian Brothers were very hospitable and I look to the day that I can visit again. I travel a lot for work as well, but mainly within the US.



Maybe, travelling, we will meet somewhere!
One of the aspects that fascinate me most about brotherhood is that a bond unites us in spite of distances


----------



## Glen Cook (May 21, 2021)

William R said:


> Good evening Brothers, I am very glad to have found this forum!
> 
> I'm from Padova, Italy.
> 
> ...


My son once lived in Padova. I was stationed in Napoli.


----------



## YHWH (May 22, 2021)

it is appropriate to correct the Brother.

Grande Oriente d'Italia is a regular Obedience and is recognized by most of the Regular Grand Lodges around the world, except by the British ones.

The same Way are the York Rite an the AASR.

Un caro saluto al Fratello di Padova.

www.grandeoriente.it

www.grancapitolo.it

www.ritoscozzese.it


----------



## PMWoodyWds (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome Brother.


----------

